# simple? 'Can you tip your driver?"



## shadowchasr (May 20, 2016)

and here's where/how I would make my sticker... citing Uber's own help webpage...

*
DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
The Uber app cannot include a tip when billing you for a trip fare.

Where available as a vehicle option, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs, and includes the option to set a gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.

In most cities, Uber is a cashless experience. Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required. As a rider, you are not obligated to offer your driver a gratuity in cash. If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept.

go see help uber

because simple answers to simple questions may simply get you that tip you deserve without all this 'wah wah here's a one star rating for you'

Will likely add something like this to my vehicle picture display frame that I might add for eye candy/instant answers for riders.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Hopefully, you have receipts available for these tippers. 

Businessmen expect to receive reimbursement for their transportation costs if they are working for someone else.

If they are self employed, Jackson and/or Hewitt are going to want to see their expenses as well so they can deduct them.


----------

